

Identitymind Launches Low-cost Compliance Services for Bitcoin Startups - dcawrey
http://www.coindesk.com/identitymind-launches-low-cost-compliance-services-bitcoin-startups/

======
sirsar
I'm having a hard time finding a use case. Unless Identitymind also handles
money transmitter licenses (one for every state), which was not mentioned in
the article, that is still a huge hurdle to regulatory compliance for
exchanges.

Startups which simply want to accept Bitcoin can leave that to BitPay or
Coinbase.

